# Help !



## Tawfik (9 mo ago)

Does the camshaft error affect fob key start on chevy cruze 2017 ??


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

If the camshaft sensor is faulty, I don’t think it will start at all. I know the crank sensor failure won’t


----------

